# Help!! iBook volé, un moyen de le retrouver????



## Lordwizard (31 Août 2002)

slt a tous

On ma volé dernierement mon iBook 500 DVD /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif , comme le numéro de série apparait dans "information système Apple", je me demandais si il existait un moyen de le retrouver sur le web ainsi? Un génius pour me répondre?
Je suis sur d'avoir lu une histoire de iMac récupéré aux states en utilisant le net...

Merci de m'aider... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## macinside (31 Août 2002)

Le mac ne balance pas son numéro de serie a tout bout de champ sinon appel apple assistance pour faire enregistré ta machine dans la liste des machines déclaré volé et si un jour elle passe dans le circuit du sav, la machine est bloqué /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Lordwizard:</font><hr />*
Je suis sur d'avoir lu une histoire de iMac récupéré aux states en utilisant le net... *<hr /></blockquote>

L'histoire que tu as dû lire, c'est qu'un américain a eu la chance extraordinaire de retrouver son Mac connecté sur internet grâce à la fonction IP Locator de Timbuktu Pro. Il a pu ainsi prendre la main à distance de son Mac, virer précautionneusement toutes les infos confidentielles qu'il y avait laissé, et tenter de localiser son Mac avec l'aide du fournisseur d'accès qu'il utilisait.

Mais il ne faut pas se faire trop d'illusion, le premier geste d'un voleur ou d'un nouveau propriétaire de portable volé, c'est un formatage complet mais surtout pas de le connecter à internet... Enfin, tout est possible de nos jours.


----------



## BBen (4 Septembre 2002)

En fait, pister les MACs volé sur internet ne pose en théorie pas de problème. Chaque machine a une signature unique, via le numéro de sa carte éthernet, qui survit à un reformatage complet du disque of course. Cette adresse figure dans les paquets de données que l'ont fait transiter sur le net à chaque fois que l'on s'y balade.

Donc, si une police du NET existait, ce serait un jeu d'enfant de retrouver, en scuptant les paquets de données qui circulent, un numéro de MAC particulier (par exemple, les MACs volés...), de le localiser, et d'aller serrer le villain pas beau.

Pb : ca reste une utopie, car niveau sécurité sur le NET, on en est au point 0...


----------



## fbevil (4 Septembre 2002)

heu ..... oui mais quand t'es malin ... l'adresse mac de la carte Ethernet ca se spoof ... donc tu peux la changer sans problème.
résultat a part le blocquer sur un SAV  ... y a pas de moyen de retrouver un ibook.

A+
FRED


----------



## Lordwizard (5 Septembre 2002)

J'en apprends tout les jours...

Juste quelques précisions, ce numero Ethernet, c'est quand on utilise le port ethernet, et donc caduque si modem USB??

Certes pas de police du net, mais ya pas un programme pour pister ce numero justement? A quel niveau? du particulier , du FAI, de la compagnie d'assurance (elle a plutot interet de faire des économies en retouvant les vols)???


----------



## fbevil (5 Septembre 2002)

exact pour les modem USB c'est mort ......

par contre effectivement il existe des SPYWARE qui resiste au formatage qui collecte toutes les données personnelles que le voleur peut saisir...
Ce logiciel (dont je ne me souvient plus le nom) se paye a la licence puis (pas trop cher) puis (tres cher) en cas de demande de traque.....

Le logiciel se contente d'envoyer les données perso à l'éditeur. 

en cas de demande de traque, c'est asser simple de retrouver la machine.

Je ne crois pas que ce programme existe pour MAC mais il existe sur PC.

A+
FRED


----------



## BBen (5 Septembre 2002)

Le numéro de carte Ethernet est matériel, il ne dépend que de ton ordi, rien d'autre.

Tu peux le consulter en allant dans préférences systèmes&gt;réseau&gt;TCP/IC, menu : "Ethernet intégré". Ton numéro est indiqué en bas, à "adresse ethernet". Il identifie ta machine.

Ca peut se voir avec Apple system profiler aussi...


----------

